# Anyone have a Friend ? that would do this



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Would there be anyone actually that dumb ?


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Only if you let your friends shoot glocks


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would reply "YEA,,, but it's still cheaper than what you spent!!"


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

You never pay to much for a gun , just maybe to soon


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I can think of a few. Good thing I’m not married!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

That isn't the definition of friend! I know some people that would do that to you, but I surly wouldn't call them a friend!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A gun purchase at my house don’t raise a eyebrow. Don’t matter if it’s $100 or $1k.


----------

